# Can anyone ID this for me



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

Found these strange looking spiked topped plants around some wild blackberries, any idea? about 2' high plant and the black flower? spikes are about an inch long


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Could it be a type of vetch? Some of them have a spike like seed pod similar to yours.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks kinda like a plant called storksbill or filaree. Hard to tell w/o pics pf the whole plant. 
If it is, those are the seed pods. It's a type of wild geranium.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep.. thermopkt got it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks all, it is a strange looking plant especially with the colors its showing now.


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

Looks like Kud-zoo to me . 

nice baby mantis , btw :happy2:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Doesn't look at all like kudzu to me, but I agree, that's a nice baby mantis!


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

Yep, not Kudzu; however, do you have another picture that isn't so close? 

From the photos it could be at least three different types of plants I have growing in my garden right now; but I'd have to see the entire plant to get a better idea.

BTW, very cool mantis!


----------

